# Campsite shore fishing



## rwings12000 (Nov 22, 2007)

We are looking for a campsite anywhere in Michigan that we can shore fish right from our site. Not particular about private or state campground. We own a 40' fifth wheel so the site has to be pretty big. Please be site specific if you can. We were looking at Aloha State Park but without seeing it kinda tough to tell if you can fish or not.


----------



## Fog0fWar (Jul 12, 2004)

Rwings12000

Aloha fishing isn't really all that great from shore. I am very partial to the water lots at Onaway State Park. Get the ones along the water 13, 14, 15 and you'll have a good site and some decent fishing. You won't catch the big one but the pan fish are plentiful.

If you want rustic go with Oqeoc Falls. The river is cool and fishing is pretty decent.


Fog


----------



## JWheeler (Jun 1, 2006)

Stayed in Pentwater a few years back with my lady. The campground was right on the beach, but I don't remember if it would be close enough to sit at the site and fish. Pretty good fishing out of Pentwater all summer. If you go, post a report.

good luck...


----------



## esp17 (Jul 1, 2007)

There is a nice campground at the mouth of the Two Hearted River in the U.P.
Shore fishing during fall and spring for salmon or steelhead. Rainbow lodge is right there too if you need any supplies or a room for a chilly night.


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

Selkirk Lake In Allegan county has a private campground for about 20 campers. each has frontage on the lake. Last I knew sites costs where about $800 for Memorial- Labor day. fish from shore or have a boat docked. No idea if they have openings next summer.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Indian Lakes SP at Manistique has a few sites on the water-at the old campground. Fishing??

Aune campground has sites right on the St Marys River (Soo).


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

Highbank National Forest campground in Newaygo County. 
Bass/Panfish lake.


----------



## flyfishinchristian (Oct 5, 2006)

rwings12000 said:


> We are looking for a campsite anywhere in Michigan that we can shore fish right from our site. Not particular about private or state campground. We own a 40' fifth wheel so the site has to be pretty big. Please be site specific if you can. We were looking at Aloha State Park but without seeing it kinda tough to tell if you can fish or not.


I stayed in Clear Lake State Park last year and the Lake is beautiful and you can fish near the beach, or there is a park on the other end thamight have some access. As long as the boaters and ski-doos aren't making so much noise, it is pretty peaceful.

Two years ago I stayed at Mio Pond campground, but many of the sites were small so I am not sure how well a 5th wheel will fit. However, it had some great shore fishing. My buddies caught about 15 fish one afternoon goofing around.


----------

